# The Interview released online.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am glad to see that Sony finaly released this movie and didn't completely cave to North Koreas attempt to censor free speach in this country. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...K7iCop1QkJHm5e7PG0mWUCw&bvm=bv.82001339,d.eXY


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I see that it will also be in some Theaters on Christmas Day too. :T


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I purchased it and it was worth the price. Wondering if it will come out on Blu, anyone knows?

Also Apple store is now available for download.


----------

